# Intel NUC8i7BEH2 - Lieferprobleme [Witz des Jahres]



## Idefix-The-Chef (1. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde,

da freut man sich nach 8 Jahren endlich auf seinen neuen PC und alles geht schief was nur schief gehen kann.

Es geht um den Intel NUC8i7BEH2


Ursprünglich als Intel NUC8i7BEH welcher seit 28.07.2018 im Sortiment von Mindfactory war aber nie zur Auslieferung stand bzw. ausgeliefert wurde!

Seit 07.09.2018 heißt er nun NUC8i7BEH2 gelistet auf Mindfactory.
Am 09.09..2018 bestellt und überwiesen per PayPal war bei Mindfactory als "verfügbar" gelistet
Einen Tag später stand dort 2-3 Werktage Lieferzeit
Zwei Tage Später ein Liefertermin von Mitte September.
Tage Später war der Termin Ende September.
Danach folgte "keine Liefertermin".
Seit gestern kommt "nicht mehr lieferbar"

Die Auskünfte von Mindfactory sind weder trösten, noch aussagekräftig, noch nachvollziehbar!
Naja, aber es geht nicht nur denen so, schließlich ist er seit 07.09.2018 bei keinem Shop in Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz etc. vorhanden.


Bis der geliefert wird ist er schon wieder alt 

Hatte parallel andere Komponenten bei zwei Shops bestellt, die ich innerhalb zwei Wochen zu lasten der Händler widerrufenen musste, da ich die Komponenten leider nicht verbauen konnte.


Zum einen traurig wie die Geschichte mit Mindfactory läuft, aber letzten Endes ist Intel der große Schuldige!



Grüße an alle

Idefix


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Oktober 2018)

Ehm.... die sind noch gar nicht auf dem Markt. 

Wollte mir auch so einen holen als TV Mediaplayer. Ich warte aber erst lieber auf Reviews wenn die Released sind, ob der dafür überhaupt genug Power hat.


----------



## Idefix-The-Chef (2. Oktober 2018)

Warum willst du so eine überdimensionierte Kiste für deinen Mediaplayer? Power dürftest hier nicht in Frage stellen 
Ich bin am überlegen mir den NUC7PJYH zu holen. 4k@60Hz sind kein Problem für den. Somit braucht man weder einen i7, i5 oder i3
Werde ihn in Verbindung mit Kodi nutzen.


----------

